# First time using reward points...



## SharonLPK (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks to the Amtrak MC and also the Chase/Continental promotions, I'll have enough points for some trip planning  Which brings me to some questions, thanks in advance for answers!

~ When booking a one-zone (Northeast) award that involves 2 trains and possibly a bus, both passengers are covered for the entire trip (oneway of course) in a sleeper for 20K points?

~ Are the number of sleepers for redemption limited on trains, or are they able to be booked as long as they are available?

~ I assume no need to check baggage as there will be a bit of room to stow in the room... so we don't need to use only stations that offer the 'checked baggage' service...?

Again, thanks for answers!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 25, 2010)

The AGR Reward does cover rail and Sleeper for 2  From what I understand, as long as a room is available it is yours, and provided you don't have a ton of baggage, there is plenty of storage space in your car.


----------



## SharonLPK (Apr 25, 2010)

Great, thanks for the information!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2010)

Sharon,

A one zone roomette is 15,000 points, a Bedroom is 20,000. Bedrooms are much harder to come by on the east coast trains since there are fewer of them per car; roomettes are much easier to get. And there are no capacity controls on the sleepers, even if it's the very last room on the entire train, as long as you commit to it before someone else does, it's your room.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2010)

As said, as long as a seat or room is available *ANYWHERE* on the train - you can redeem for it! 

A couple of years ago, I went from BHM to LAX via the Crescent, CJ, EB and CS. I got the *VERY LAST* room on the CL abd EB!  This year, I'm going on the KWD-CBS trip, and got the *VERY LAST* room on the SWC! 

And the award covers the rail fare, sleeper and all meals in the Dining Car for either 1 or 2. And if you are on an award, and the train does not offer a sleeper (such as a Regional or MORR), you are entitled to BC if on a sleeper award!  (You *MAY* have to request it - some agents do it automatically but some do now!)


----------



## SharonLPK (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah, very helpful, thanks!

Couple of other questions come to mind:

~ Can I make the reservation in another name, for example, adult child?

~ If it becomes necessary to cancel, are there any penalties?

Thanks again!!


----------



## alanh (Apr 26, 2010)

You can use your points for tickets in anybody's name. The owner of the points doesn't have to be on the reservation.

Sleepers must be cancelled before departure, but otherwise there's no penalty for cancellation.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 26, 2010)

alanh said:


> You can use your points for tickets in anybody's name. The owner of the points doesn't have to be on the reservation.
> Sleepers must be cancelled before departure, but otherwise there's no penalty for cancellation.


Aloha

Think a correction is in order Sleepers must be canceled 7 days before departure.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> alanh said:
> 
> 
> > You can use your points for tickets in anybody's name. The owner of the points doesn't have to be on the reservation.
> ...


Sorry to correct you Eric  , but if it is an *AGR award*, sleeper reservations can be cancelled* up to departure time*. If it is a *PAID* reservation, sleeper reservations must be cancelled *7 days prior* for a full refund.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 26, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > alanh said:
> ...


Mahalo

You are the AGR Expert, I thought that rule applied to all reservations. I sit corrected.


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 29, 2010)

I just joined the AGR the other day and it is awesome! I see a lot of ways to earn points, my question is: do I have to use them online only or I can use them at the retail store such as Lowe's, Macy's, Best Buy... etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> I just joined the AGR the other day and it is awesome! I see a lot of ways to earn points, my question is: do I have to use them online only or I can use them at the retail store such as Lowe's, Macy's, Best Buy... etc?
> Thanks!


Online only, but some places like Best Buy you can order online for in store pickup.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2010)

You have to *EARN* AGR points online, but as said, at some stores (like Best Buy, Office Depot and Sears) you can order online and pick it up that day. *BUT - THE MOST* *IMPORTANT THING* - is the* ONLY* way to earn points* IS TO ENTER VIA CLICKING THRU THE POINTS FOR SHOPPING SITE*! (If you enter say Best Buy directly thru the Best Buy site, *YOU WILL NOT EARN AGR POINTS*!  )


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 29, 2010)

Guest said:


> deafrailfan said:
> 
> 
> > I just joined the AGR the other day and it is awesome! I see a lot of ways to earn points, my question is: do I have to use them online only or I can use them at the retail store such as Lowe's, Macy's, Best Buy... etc?
> ...





the_traveler said:


> You have to *EARN* AGR points online, but as said, at some stores (like Best Buy, Office Depot and Sears) you can order online and pick it up that day. *BUT - THE MOST* *IMPORTANT THING* - is the* ONLY* way to earn points* IS TO ENTER VIA CLICKING THRU THE POINTS FOR SHOPPING SITE*! (If you enter say Best Buy directly thru the Best Buy site, *YOU WILL NOT EARN AGR POINTS*!  )



Makes sense... thanks!


----------

